# The Best Horror Movies!



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

*Good List*

Thanks for the link. All those movies are definetly scary films with Pyscho, Halloween, and Aliens among my favorities. I think they are the ones I like best since I recall thinking about it looong after I first saw them. 

Wonder where Pumpkinhead sits on the list?

Thx.


----------



## halloween_fan2006 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, my understanding of the site RankAMovie.com is that each person's vote counts as (+1 - happy face). So, if a lot of people vote that a movie belongs on the list of the Best Horror Movies, then it will rise to the top. On the other hand, if enough people vote sad face (-1) then it will drop off the list (i've seen this happen once or twice with some movies). 

So that's how I seem to understnad the list. But please let me know if you notice a different behavior. 

Due to the voting nature, I then go to other list and vote on lots of movies...might as well put in my 2-cents


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Cool. I will go out there and click on my favorites. Most of them are already on the top list but a few are not there.


----------

